# Salt Fork Dam Leak



## fffffish (Apr 6, 2004)

We have a muskie tournament there next weekend 30th I just heard that the dam is leaking badly again and they are thinking of lowering the lake level 10 more feet to try to make a repair how about a report on whats going on. If they do lower the lake 10 more feet can you still launch a boat at Morning glory?


----------



## LiquidTension (Apr 10, 2004)

if its down 3 feet now and they go another 10....... i would seriously doubt the ramp they put in, is extending this far underwater (this is my guess only).

got 4x4?


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

Can I ask where you heard it from? Rumors have a way of getting changed as they go. Last article in the paper said it had pretty much stopped. If they drop the lake that much, no one will be launching anywhere.


----------



## rockbass (Apr 16, 2004)

I can/will launch the jon boat!  Ok I know I am a smart--- but had to do it!...

I can't help but to think that if they lower the lake that much that it would have some sort of an effect on the fishing. I mean the bass and all would be lost without there normal spawning places I would think.

I am sure this is just a rumor, but man it would be neat to see the lake down that far!


----------



## Deltafisher (Mar 1, 2005)

The lake is down and seems to be going down more.Havent heard anything about how low they will go.Have to agree with rockbass tho.this could have a major effect on the spawning!!!!


Dave


----------



## Whaler (Nov 16, 2004)

Call the ODNR and ask them. They should be able to tell you.


----------



## rockbass (Apr 16, 2004)

Just talked to my uncle today, he was down there crappie fishing and he said the fish were hitting and he was also going back. I asked about the water level and he said it was down. I guess he said he could not or would not even go into any of the smaller/shallower bays because the water is so low. Kind of sucks for this years spawn I would think


----------



## Deltafisher (Mar 1, 2005)

I was there yesterday afternoon.Yes the crappie are hitting,we caught alot (50) maybe but most are in the 6,7,8,inch range and smaller.All released.

Last fall and winter we were getting channel cats from 4 LBS up too 15 LBS. Just cant seem to find them bigguns this spring  

If the water goes down anymore,I will need longer legs to get in the boat where we launch :C 



Dave


----------



## downtown (Apr 6, 2004)

they don't seem to be letting as much water out this week compared to last we fished the spillway Thursday Night and it was a good 2 ft lower than the previous week


----------



## LiquidTension (Apr 10, 2004)

BUMP

anyone know the status of water levels....... is it now 6 feet down? going back up? is it boat launchable at kimbolton? thanks


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

Call this number: 740-439-4570
They should be able to tell you for sure. Last I heard, it wasn't nearly as low as some people were saying, but this is just according to a news paper article.


----------

